# My low-tech 29 redo



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

here's a pic of my 29 gallon low-tech. I've had it running for two months and things are filling in nicely.








Specs:

Lights: 36 W t-5
Heater: 200W Hydor Inline
Filter: Eheim Eco Comfort 2234
Substrate: Eco- Complete, Quartz
CO2:Hagon DIY 
Ferts: Florish Excel and nitrogen (ocasssionally) 
Flora: Anubias barteri, Nana and Petite Nana, Crypt lucens, spiralis and wenditti red,christmas moss and jave ferv"windelov" and narrow leaf, corkscrew val, dwarf sag and sunset hygro.

Fauna: 9 rummynose and 6 red phantom tetras, 2 otto cats, 4 corydoras "black" aneus, and red cherry shrimp.


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks very clean and nicely done. Is that Rotala close to the ladder? Regards, jC.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Congrats on a really nice looking setup. I like that it looks really wild but still intentional. And yea that really looks like rotala rotundifolia to me!


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, that is rotala rotundifolia in front of the bubble counter. I've been using cuttings from a bunch I bought over two years ago. Thanks for the comments. This is one of my favorite setups lately. This was ispired by one of Amano's tanks in the June 2005 TFH magazine. Algae is virtually non-exsistant, and with out all theose stem plants to trim, maintainence is a breeze. I'm also very pleased with my Coralife T-5 strip, very compact with great light output and nicely priced to boot.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd say, 36 watts puts you at barely over 1 wpg, for what it's worth. Must be a nice little reflector on that thing!


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

When I was high tech on this tank I ran a coralife 2X65W. I swear the 36W T-5 is as bright as when I ran one 65W bulb. Nice little lights.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea, I ran 2x55w for a while. I'm pretty sure I wasn't able to keep up the other parameters for that much light, so algae ensues. Lower light is a good idea. Especially when it looks this good!


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome looking tank! :thumbsup: The Coralife light fixtures have really good reflectors in them. I was talking to the "plant geek" at my lfs and we were discussing the coralife fixtures he sells in his store and he said they have really good reflectors and i must agree because i have one for my 29g tank and it does an awesome job!


----------



## Pwilson (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL im getting a coralife 36watt fixture for my 6gal 
yikes... I can already see the algae everywhere.....

PS looks great

PW


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice plant selection, and I like the way the substrate goes from pebbles to sand.


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. Tank is really doing well. Just a touch of brush algae on the moss closest to the surface. Just added 5 Cobra guppies I picked up at our club's auction last night. Beautiful little fish.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Any updates? I set up a non-CO2 tank a little while ago, and becuase of this thread I went with the 24" Coralife T5. I can't believe how well the plants are doing for non-CO2. Thanks for posting.

I had the 48" Coralife T5 and didn't think much of it on a 50 gallon along with T12's, but on smaller tanks these Coralife T5's are awesome.


----------

